# Help please im new.



## charbel101 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a 80 gallon aquarium came with finished hood and 2 bulbs t8 lighting.. they are about 50 wat 25 wat per bulb 1 pink and 1 white my aquarium is 100x70x44 can i host some plants or no? i always wanted to host some plants

this is my tank with the lights on










and this is the 2 bulbs i have










I hope someone can really help me with this. thanks


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, you can grow low light plants. But I would recommend upgrading to a higher output of lighting.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

At 70cms tall, you have a deep tank for plants with a very low level of light. Most people recommend to keep it around 60cm or less.

That "pink" bulb looks like a hydroponics grow light. It probably has a LOT of red and blue, and just skips the green all together since appearance isn't important in a grow operation. With a tank that tall, the red spectrum doesn't really have any hope of getting to the substrate. You'll want 6500K bulbs, or perhaps 10000K since the extra blue will do better in the deep water. Being T8s, they should be EASY to replace at least. Both my local grocery story and hardware store have T8s at 6500K. For 10000K you would probably need to find an aquarium store.

As for plants. You can almost always grow Anubias on some driftwood... Java fern or moss as well. Ambiet light is often enough for them. They just grow REALLY slow.

Floating plants like Frogs Bit and Water Lettuce don't have the problem of refraction/absorbtion of the light, so they can grow under just about any light. Great for nutrient export, though in this tank they will block the little bit of light you have comming in.


----------



## charbel101 (Apr 25, 2014)

So i can grow with the lights i have right now? those plants that u listed?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure a dollar store flashlight could grow Anubias, so yes. Though I'm concerned about the pink bulb possibly giving you algae problems.

Pull the bulbs out and let us know what the markings on them say. We can probably lookup the spectrum information if it's not just written right on it.


----------



## charbel101 (Apr 25, 2014)

The problem im having right now is that i cannot change the top of the aquarium and put my own lighting because the filtration it's stuck with the top of my aquarium like came with it so im stuck with the 2 bulbs :l i hope i can grown some easy low tech plants maybe 1 or 2 :/ at least


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I wouldn't change the light fixture There is nothing wrong with low light tanks. Many of the more beautiful tanks I've seen have been low. High light and CO2 isn't a good place for someone new to plants to start anyway.

I was just suggesting we investigate what kind of bulbs its using, and perhaps replace them with something more plant friendly if needed.


----------



## charbel101 (Apr 25, 2014)

The thing is that im scared that the light wont reach the bottom or like 50 wat wont be enough those things that scare me


----------

